# I have started to figure out this whole 'social' deal.



## TheWildeOne (May 15, 2014)

I've been in college for going on five semesters now, and in that entire time, I have made a grand total of zero friends - thanks, in large part, to the obligatory reason I'm on this forum in the first place.

But, slowly and surely, I've managed to, at the bare minimum, get more social and, for me, more bold in dealing with people. Last semester, I read some of my poetry at the school's annual event for, er, doing that, I suppose. I felt like I was about to die the entire time and I don't even _remember_ the occasion, but it felt like the right thing to do at the time, as I sat there, staring at my feet, letting my insides roil as I weighed the consequences of doing it (which, let's face it, were inconsequential. It's a poetry reading).

This semester, I'm president of my local college's philosophy club, a member of the psychology club, and am making an effort to interject with questions, remarks, and even just jokes in class - the teachers, surprisingly, appear as receptive to this as the students! One of these days I'll learn how to stay in contact with friends I make in my classes, and then I will feel as though I have truly won.

I don't think I'll ever stop feeling like I'm in intense danger whenever I'm in a social situation, though. :no


----------



## Manning (Jan 23, 2011)

It sounds like your on the right course to me, much more then what I would consider the bare minimum, I can count on one hand the total number of people I have sincere social contact within a given months time; with that being said maybe you are preforming at the bare minimum :laugh: .


----------



## man143 (May 24, 2013)

Thats a great news. A tip from me. Give credit to yourself for every little thing you do. And after the social situation just focus on the good things that came out of it. Dont worry if you made a mistake, forgot a word or felt anxious. Remember, we r all humans, we all make mistakes. Keep it up.


----------



## gopherinferno (Apr 7, 2009)

and you did it all with your own brain and face, how about that? you're a hero


----------



## Penguinfan (Apr 5, 2015)

That is great, they say to become involved which your doing.


----------



## Grizzly1321 (Sep 8, 2015)

I love this post!!! Good on you!


----------



## animefreak (Jun 4, 2013)

Wow, what a huge difference! I'm in college too and this gives me some hope, like it's not too late for things to turn around. Really great job  

Still feeling in danger when you're in social situations, so you're really doing all these things with intense anxiety still? I can't speak from experience but I feel like the more you are involved like this your level of anxiety will decrease. :O Keep going!


----------

